# mono-ball or t-plate



## smitty14 (Sep 15, 2010)

What does the car do different from mono ball to t plate ? I made a conversion to change my cefx balius to a mono ball car. Is it better ?


----------



## gregw (Apr 2, 2006)

The big difference is active rear steer. 
With the mono ball, the links create rear steer due to the arc they create when traveling up and down. The further the link moves vertically the more the tire will travel forward in relation to the chassis.
This is the only photo I could find quickly for a visual:
Rear Link Arc
With a t-plate the rear wheels are always a fixed distance from the main chassis plate. Most manufacturers have a variety of lower pod plates with fixed rear steer angles built into them. It doesn't matter how much the tire moves vertically with these lower plates though, the rear steer angle will always be the same.
As far as if one is better than the other, that's really up to drivers preference. It seems tough to gauge with all of the newest cars out there now having a link set up in them so there aren't many t-plate cars of the same generation to compare to. In the end it still comes down to having a good set up. There may be more physics to it than that, but that is the most obvious difference.

Personally, I like the feel of my pro4 t-plate car but keep getting beat by a pro5. I blame the driver more than the car.


----------

